# Synchronisation Google Agenda / Ical / Iphone



## Benjamin875 (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Après avoir attendu de l'article "synchroniser sans mobile me", un tutoriel concret, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses à mes questions.

Voilà le schéma que j'aimerai faire :
- Un compte google agenda.
- Ce compte que j'insère sur ical et que je peux directement modifier sans passer par google agenda.
- La synchronisation de ical sur mon iphone. Vu que Ical est en fait un "compte google agenda", la synchronisation pourra t'elle se faire sur le cloud sans avoir à créer sur mon iphone un compte microsoft exchange ?

J'aimerai mettre ce planning en ligne sur google agenda :
https://ade-web.unilim.fr/ade/custo...ct_planning.jsp?resources=424&weeks=22&days=1

(FDSE Limoges Droit LS4 Groupe G4)

Si je veux que les modifications du planning soient intégrées à mon planning : faut il que j'enregistre le planning avec l'url ?
J'ai un problème avec ce planning : il me diminue les vrais horaires de 2 H...

Avez vous une idée ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !
Bonne journée


----------



## chessfarrell (25 Janvier 2011)

Salut Benjamin,

Je peux peut-être te dire ce que je fais, parce que ça ressemble beaucoup à ma situation. J'ai mon MAC / iPod Touch (idem iPhone) / iPad que je synchronise par Google Agenda. Par contre, je préfère te le dire tout de suite : je ne suis pas arrivé à obtenir du "push" pour le calendrier. Soit tu te connectes manuellement (cad ton iPhone est connecté à internet et tu rentres dans l'application), soit tu vas régler ton iPhone pour qu'il "cherche les données" toutes 15 / 30 / 60 minutes (ce que je fais avec mon iPad), cf. réglages / mail, calendrier, etc.

J'utilise CalDAV, qui est un protocole supporté par presque tous les logiciels, dont ceux dont les ordis Apple sont équipés. Pour plus d'info, l'aide google est à ton service. C'est un peu l'IMAP du mail. Tu modifies ou ajoutes un événement sur un de tes appareils, et les autres se synchronisent (en fonction de la connectivité internet et de la façon dont tu paramètres ton iPhone). Juste une chose : les quelques extras google ne sont pas programmables directement dans iCal (du style rappel sms, les liens, 3 ou plusieurs alarmes, etc. --> faut passer par google cal).

En ce qui concerne le compte Microsoft Exchange, je crois que c'est la seule façon d'obtenir du push pour les agendas, mais ce n'est pas compatible avec l'iPad (bien avec l'iPhone). Ceci dit, je l'utilise pour mes mails (seule façon d'obtenir gmail en push sur iPad), et ça marche très bien...

Par contre, difficile de te donner plus d'info sur l'agenda que tu veux ajouter, car il faut un identifiant pour le voir. Sinon, un petit tour sur l'aide Google Calendar pour voir que, en effet, pour s'abonner à un calendrier, il faut ajouter son URL en format iCal (ça n'a pas l'air d'en être, ton lien).

J'espère que ça t'a aidé.


----------



## Benjamin875 (25 Janvier 2011)

Je te remercie énormément pour ton aide. Je vais essayer de mettre en application tes conseils !

Ca va être plus simple pour moi car je n'ai vraiment pas besoin du push pour l'instant. Je mettrai à jour manuellement.

Pour l'adresse icav de mon planning où puis je la trouver ? Car autant je peux l'enregistrer et après l'importer, autant j'ai du mal à trouver l'adresse ...

Je te remercie à nouveau, ça m'a fait vraiment plaisir !


----------



## chessfarrell (25 Janvier 2011)

Encore une fois, difficile de te donner plus d'info sans avoir accès à l'agenda. Une chose à noter : toutes les plateformes ne prennent pas en compte le format iCal, et elles ne permettent pas toutes de s'abonner (surtout pour les plateformes universitaires, car il leur faut implémenter une gestion des liens iCal privés ; sinon tout le monde aurait accès à tous les agendas). Le plus simple est d'envoyer un mail à l'administrateur réseau de ton institution pour voir si l'abonnement dans google est possible, ou encore mieux, si la plateforme supporte le CalDAV (attention : différence entre importation - à un moment donné, on ne voit pas les modifs - et l'abonnement - synchronisation d'événements).

Bien content d'avoir pu t'aider. N'hésite pas si tu as problèmes pour ajouter les comptes en CalDAV, mais c'est vraiment très facile, donc ca devrait aller.

*Note du modo :* là, je commence vraiment à me demander si "à lire avant de poster" dans le titre de cette annonce en tête de forum, il y en a parmi vous qui savent ce que ça signifie  Tout ce qui est "en ligne", c'est dans "Internet et réseau" qu'on en parle !

On déménage.


----------



## Benjamin875 (29 Janvier 2011)

Je reviens vers vous car j'ai besoin d'aide.
Autant je n'ai aucun problème à configurer caldav sur mon iphone/macbook, autant j'ai du mal après à ajouter mon deuxième agenda, présent sur le même compte !


Sur ical, j'arrive à l'avoir mais il est "délégué"
Sur mon iphone : impossible !

Pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------



## chessfarrell (29 Janvier 2011)

Je suis passé par là !

Alors, pour iCal, tu ne sais rien faire. C'est la façon dont Google a implanté son service d'agenda. Si ça peut te rassurer, la seule différence entre un agenda délégué et non-délégué, c'est le nom. Pour le reste, ça ne change RIEN (mais j'avoue que c'est un peu enquiquinant, à défaut d'un mot moins propre). 

Pour l'iPhone, il y a une étape supplémentaire, détaillée dans l'aide Google, mais qu'on peut facilement oublier. Tu dois te connecter sur cette page (de ton mac ou iPhone, comme tu veux) pour sélectionner les agendas que tu veux gérer avec ton iPhone (marche avec iPad et iPod aussi). Et là, tout devrait marcher !

Tiens-moi au courant et bonne chance


----------



## Benjamin875 (29 Janvier 2011)

... Merci !! Je ne sais pas ce que je faisais depuis 2-3 h à chercher j'ai eu trop du mal.

Je te félicite ! Tu m'as sauvé la journée !!
(je recommande à ceux qui veulent synchro le deuxième agenda de faire ça à partir d'un ordinateur, sur mon iphone ça marchait moyen + page en anglais)


----------



## tierikas (21 Septembre 2011)

chessfarrell a dit:


> Je suis passé par là !
> 
> Alors, pour iCal, tu ne sais rien faire. C'est la façon dont Google a implanté son service d'agenda. Si ça peut te rassurer, la seule différence entre un agenda délégué et non-délégué, c'est le nom. Pour le reste, ça ne change RIEN (mais j'avoue que c'est un peu enquiquinant, à défaut d'un mot moins propre).
> 
> ...



Ça n marche qu'avec la version 4 de l'OS ? J'ai la version 3 de l'iPhone et la synchro ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## lolipale (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Voici comment procéder pour synchroniser un compte google (gmail, calendrier, contacts) sur un iPhone, Ipad, Ipod ) car il y a une astuce :


Allez dans réglages puis, Mail, Contacts, Calendrier
Choisissez Ajouter un compte ...
Ne pas choisir GoogleMail mais *Microsoft Exchange* (si, si)
Saisissez votre adresse gmail complète
Laissez le domaine vide
Sous Nom d'utilisateur, ressaisissez votre adresse email complète
Renseignez le mot de passe
Donnez une description à votre configuration en remplacement du nom Exchange
Cliquez Suivant (en haut, à droite)
Un nouveau champ apparait après une courte vérification
Sous Serveur, saisissez *m.google.com*
Laissez vide le champ Domaine
Cliquez Suivant (en haut, à droite)
Une vérification a lieu
Comme par miracle, vous pouvez maintenant synchroniser le courrier, les contacts et les calendriers.
Cliquez Enregistrer. C'est prêt


----------



## john_dewinter (27 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

J'aime beaucoup les notifications iCal sur mon iPad qui surgissent en travaillant, mais je préfererais ne pas les voir en tant qu'email dans l'application mail. Comment enlever cette option?

Et la même chose vaut pour mon Mac, j'aime le petit réveil qui me montre l'évenement à venir, mais non l'email.

Je ne sais pas si ça ce désactive à hauteur de Gmail, iPad même ou l'application mail.

Merci!


----------



## xdauboin (18 Juin 2012)

john_dewinter a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'aime beaucoup les notifications iCal sur mon iPad qui surgissent en  travaillant, mais je préfererais ne pas les voir en tant qu'email dans  l'application mail. Comment enlever cette option?
> 
> ...




bonjour 

un peu tard peut-être mais la solution est là

http://forums.macg.co/bureautique-u...al-creer-un-evenement-sans-alarme-290388.html


----------



## Goliath (18 Juin 2012)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Je reviens vers vous car j'ai besoin d'aide.
> Autant je n'ai aucun problème à configurer caldav sur mon iphone/macbook, autant j'ai du mal après à ajouter mon deuxième agenda, présent sur le même compte !
> 
> 
> ...



...tu trouveras l'explication ici


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2014)

Salut les filles,

Déterrage de post, on est en 2014 et les solutions pour synchroniser ical et google agenda n'ont plus l'air de marcher.

Je cherche à synchroniser mon agenda google et mon agenda ical (version 5.0.3). 
J'ai effectué la manip classique : ical>préférences>ajouter un compte>caldav, etc etc...

Or, ical arrive à importer les données de google agenda, mais pas l'inverse.
IL faudrait que ça marche dans les deux sens, mais pas moyen : via ical je vois les rendez-vous notés sur l'agenda google, mais via l'agenda google je ne vois pas les rendez-vous ical.

Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## Tom.P (12 Septembre 2014)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Salut les filles,
> 
> Déterrage de post, on est en 2014 et les solutions pour synchroniser ical et google agenda n'ont plus l'air de marcher.
> 
> ...



Idem même problème:  OS.X Lion, ical 5.0.3, la synchro ne remonte pas vers google agenda..


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Septembre 2014)

J'ai trouvé la solution : j'ai arrêté d'utiliser iCal.


----------



## touchy (24 Septembre 2014)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> [...] via ical je vois les rendez-vous notés sur l'agenda google, mais via l'agenda google je ne vois pas les rendez-vous ical.
> 
> Quelqu'un a une idée?


ical2gcal.com fonctionne de mon côté
Google a décidé de ne plus accepter l'import des calendriers iCloud & co... Il faut passer par une solution tierce

A+


----------

